# Whales eats Shark



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Did anyone else see Nature Shock on Channel 5 last night? 

Amazing video of a 15ft Killer Whale attacking a 14ft Great White Shark. It rammed it then held it upside down for 15mins (which apparently induces a catatonic state) whilst it suffocated, then tore it apart and ate the liver. 
This was just off the coast of San Fransisco where every year about a hundred great whites gather to feed on the seals around a group of islands. 
Strangely, just after the attack, all the sharks disappeared. One had a tag from a research program and was found to have dived to 500 feet and then swam all the way to Hawaii when it should have been there to feed on the seals. 
Very educational, now I know if I am every attacked by a 14ft shark, all I have to do is turn it on its back 8O 8O 8O 


Trevor


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I have it recorded but now know the plot so wont bother watching.  
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
Only joking, may watch it tonight. :lol: 

steve


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Killer whales also practice on their young too! Bit canabilistic, but what they first considered were dolphins being chased and flipped into the air by the killer whales, actually turned out to be their own young!

Very facinating the old sea life - you never know too much about them. Chances of holding one upside down are pretty slim though! lol!


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

It was a good documentary and we couldn't believe it when they tried the anti-shark liquid on that sleeping baby shark. Incredible.


----------



## PFH (Jun 8, 2008)

Did You know that a shark will only attack you if you are wet.



(Oh well, I liked it)


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Rainbow-Chasers said:


> Killer whales also practice on their young too! Bit canabilistic, but what they first considered were dolphins being chased and flipped into the air by the killer whales, actually turned out to be their own young!
> 
> Very facinating the old sea life - you never know too much about them. Chances of holding one upside down are pretty slim though! lol!


Ahem! Time to be a smart arse! LOL Killer sharks are in fact big dolphins!

Eddie


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

eddievanbitz said:


> Ahem! Time to be a smart arse! LOL Killer sharks are in fact big dolphins!Eddie


Ahem ... I think you meant to say killer whales are in fact big dolphins ... :lol:

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Is_a_killer_whale_a_big_dolphin

MHS...Rob


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> Did You know that a shark will only attack you if you are wet.


But what about the guys on the boat in the film "Jaws" :lol: :lol: :lol:

Trevor


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

trevorf said:


> > Did You know that a shark will only attack you if you are wet.
> 
> 
> But what about the guys on the boat in the film "Jaws" :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


He was just sweating a lot... :roll:


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> eddievanbitz said:
> 
> 
> > Ahem! Time to be a smart arse! LOL Killer sharks are in fact big dolphins!Eddie
> ...


Do you know that I read that three times before I realised my mistake? LOL

I correction stands corrected by an even bigger smart arse :lol: :wink: 
If your wet on the inside I think that that counts for most sharks

Eddie


----------

